

ARM chip converts video to 3D on the fly - rglullis
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Quartics-QV1721/

======
drcode
Call me back when they actually have some video samples showing this chip in
action. (With examples of the extracted left & right video views to
demonstrate the 3D conversion.)

~~~
jacquesm
It's even worse, it's not their software (linked on the page) and the specs
required for the software seem to be fairly high compared to the specs of that
arm chip.

And the 3D is 'psuedo 3D', taking a 2D movie and converting it to a '3D'
experience for some definition of 3D.

